# Bike cleaning with turps?



## karen.488walker (12 Jun 2009)

Gave all of our bikes a good clean today for the first time ever. The amount of grease around the chain was amazing. Used a chain cleaning contraption but it still isn't 'as new'. The man in the shop rec. using white spirits in it which seemed to work quite well. Also rubbed a bit over some white paint work on the bike which seemed to work OK too. What a job. Any tips for bike cleaning? Is the use of white spirits OK?


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2009)

Don't.


----------



## karen.488walker (12 Jun 2009)

Why?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2009)

Use baby wipes!!


----------



## dodgy (12 Jun 2009)

Wipe your chain after every ride, job done.


----------



## accountantpete (12 Jun 2009)

Nay,Nay and thrice Nay - the turps leaves a sticky residue. I am a lazy sod and just squirt on WD40 to remove the muck,quick wipe and then add back a little light oil.


----------



## Joe24 (12 Jun 2009)

Wax your bike 2 times with Autoglym or whatever wax you have.
The dirt seems to just fall off/the bike doesnt get dirty.
Which means you dont have to clean the bike much.
Job done.
Thats for the bike frame itself.
For the chain, just wipe it then put more oil on, then wait, then wipe it back off.
Remember to wipe/re oil after a wet ride.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2009)

karen.488walker said:


> Why?



Turpentine, White spirit, Stoddard Solvent, whatever you call it, is a de-greaser. It disolves the grease INSIDE the chain rollers. 
You can't regrease a chain easily.

Don't use WD40 either. This will also wash the grease out.

Joe24 uses wax on the shiney bits, but put it onthe chain too. Wipe it in with a cloth.

After that, I use furniture polish for a water resistant coating.


----------



## Dave5N (13 Jun 2009)

Jimbo, you know better than that.


----------



## montage (13 Jun 2009)

To clean a chain, have a water bottle you dont use anymore. Remove the chain. place chain in water bottle. Cover with white spirit...shake a fair few times then leave to soak while yo uclean other parts of the bike. shake it again, pour the white spirit into another water bottle (and use for next clean - lets not pour lodes of this stuff down the plughole). Replace chain....3in1 oil the chain over, wipe off the excess.

Really easy to do and really effective.


----------



## jimboalee (13 Jun 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Jimbo, you know better than that.



It's my chain. I'm taking it home. You're not playing with it...


----------



## toontra (13 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> To clean a chain, have a water bottle you dont use anymore. Remove the chain. place chain in water bottle. Cover with white spirit...shake a fair few times then leave to soak while yo uclean other parts of the bike. shake it again, pour the white spirit into another water bottle (and use for next clean - lets not pour lodes of this stuff down the plughole). Replace chain....3in1 oil the chain over, wipe off the excess.
> 
> Really easy to do and really effective.



That's what I do, although after the white spirit bath I then wash in soapy water until spotless and then leave to drip dry. Never had an issue with grease being removed from the rollers - if you oil it properly afterwards (i.e. making sure a drop of oil goes on each roller) then I can't see what the problem could be. 

As as for a sticky residue ..........  Well, maybe from genuine turps, but not from white spirit (a different thing altogether).


----------



## Bigtwin (13 Jun 2009)

What a phaff!

Wipe - GT85 - spin - wipe.

White Lightening/Finish Line wet or similar if it's raining/wet.

Repeat regularly.

Done.

I carry a little bottle of lube on really long wet rides just in case, but other than that, that's the lot.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2009)

GT85..no

Just use a little bottle of something like Finish Line Pro Road Ceramic (or White Lightening WET for more 'general' use)- little drop on each roller (takes about 2 mins) - spin gears.....

To clean - old t-shirt, just wipe the chain clean, re-lube after wet rides, and off you go. No need to remove chain at all until worn.


----------

